# Moron-mute SuperRS?



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

How do you mute someone on here, I'm getting really really sick and tired of the moronic posts from this idiot.

Considering his just off a 7 day ban, a permanent one might be in order?

He is clearly a twunt and of no use to this community.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

'Profile' (top right of page)
'Friends & Foes'
'Manage Foes'

Foes are users which will be ignored by default. Posts will not be visible unless within a quote by another forum user.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha, you can block users. Click their name to view profile and click 'Add Foe'
I've done it countless times :lol:


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

brittan said:


> 'Profile' (top right of page)
> 'Friends & Foes'
> 'Manage Foes'
> 
> Foes are users which will be ignored by default. Posts will not be visible unless within a quote by another forum user.


Thank you (And Patrizio!)


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Ahhhh ... peace


----------

